# Bloody Herons



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

3 and a half years without loss, but finally I have been hit by a Heron (well I assume but don't actually know). :bash: 

Normally my 4 cats are enough to defend against rouge birds. And before anyone says it, it was not any of the cats as they have never bothered the fish in the last 3 and a half years, and if it was them there'd be dead fish on the lawn after they got bored of playing with it.

So far its only had 2 some time in the last 12 hours, althought thats £100+ of Koi gone, not to mention I like my fish for pets never mind the money.

Off to my local pond place to see what they had to defend against Herons.

:war:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

akuma 天;8417024 said:


> 3 and a half years without loss, but finally I have been hit by a Heron (well I assume but don't actually know). :bash:
> 
> Normally my 4 cats are enough to defend against rouge birds. And before anyone says it, it was not any of the cats as they have never bothered the fish in the last 3 and a half years, and if it was them there'd be dead fish on the lawn after they got bored of playing with it.
> 
> ...


 

One of our neighbours at the sanctuary lost her Koi to what she thought was a heron, after watching her CCTV she found out it wasnt a heron but a Mink:gasp:


----------



## JasonR (Mar 27, 2011)

Get a decent net on top if you can, before we got our net we lost some fish and after watching CCTV back we saw the heron stood there picking fish out, we even had a heron ornament which is meant to keep them away


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

My mum had the same problem with the heron ornament being ignored,until she found a 3' long crocodile ornament.
The heron was petrified of it and never came near the pond again:lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

JasonR said:


> we even had a heron ornament which is meant to keep them away


They are pretty useless.

If you were a male heron, would it keep you away?


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bought a net, will get in installed tonight.

At the weekend it looks like I get to go Koi shopping :2thumb:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Heron ornaments dont work.

We used to loose thousands a year at work in the big pond vats as customers kept lifting the tarp we were using and leaving it off and they were "in there like like swim wear"

Things that work are netting, ensuring you have no shallow areas that they can stand in, and last but not least a shot gun : victory:

But I would try the net etc first :whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

caribe said:


> Heron ornaments dont work.
> 
> We used to loose thousands a year at work in the big pond vats as customers kept lifting the tarp we were using and leaving it off and they were "in there like like swim wear"
> 
> ...


Herons are protected, (1981 wildlife act) 

try this instead

Federation of British Aquatic Societies


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Omerov1986 said:


> Herons are protected, (1981 wildlife act)
> 
> try this instead
> 
> Federation of British Aquatic Societies


I know I wasnt really suggesting shooting them :lol2:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

The net is now installed, so we'll see what happens.

As I said in my OP, I dont know for 100% sure it was a Heron, but given the design of my garden (fully enclosed with a 6ft fence) and the size of the Koi gone, it was unlikely to be my cats. As for one, there'd be a dead slightly mauled set of Koi on the lawn.

So a Heron or other large fish eating bird is the only other option.

The guy in the Koi shop did say that even with a net, Heron's will try and stab the fish, so keep an eye out and scare them off when you can.

The net is about 6 inches off the top of the water, and that is as best I can do with the design of the gardern. But if Herons start stabbing my £500+ Koi, they'll be high powered air rifles, protection or no protection. They've got to catch me first!


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

The reason plastic herons don't work, especially at this time of the year, is because Herons are territorial and claim fish ponds as their own. When one flies over an area looking for food, it will see the plastic heron and immediately move into attack it and drive it away. Being plastic, obviously the heron does not respond, but response is part of the heron's attack mode so if there is no response, the live heron will simply ignore the plastic one and carry on feeding. I have a friend who witnessed a live heron in his pond, actually standing on the plastic one and using it as a perch as it was on its side in the water.

To keep herons away, you need to take measures which reflect both the natural behaviour and also physical barriers. A net will only work if it is either bright coloured and shows over the colour of the water (but then looks hideous to everyone else) and if it is attached to a metal frame, making it taught from every angle. Otherwise the heron stands on it and then does one of two things. Either it stabs at the fish causing fatal injury to the fish without actually being able to eat them, or it uses its weight to squash the net down into the water, until a side drops enough to allow the fish to swim in over the top and get eaten.

Herons tend to sit all day by a pond, undisturbed, unless they are disturbed or have chicks to feed in which case they fly back and forth to the pond. They leave there nest or roost about an hour before dawn and approach the pond by flying in from an angle and then stalking towards the pond so as not to be visable to the fish as they arrive.

To combatt this, a good method of prevention is to erect a two foot high fence around the pond made from fishing wire mounted tightly on canes. It is almost invisible to us and even more so to the heron, who walks through the fence catching its legs and becomes more and more confused the more it tries to gain access. Eventually it will get so upset that it will fly away looking for alternate pond owners to annoy, but it will be back the next day, and then every day after that until it realises the fence is not passable. To quicken the results of this, you could actually use a small voltage electric fence, (which are legal and sold for use on herons) which connects up to your filter electric supply box. One or two shocks from this are enough to convince it to move on permanently.

The alternative is a heron deterrant box mounted three feet off the ground which gives off an ultra sonic tone every time anything heron sized moves within the detector beam set within five metres of the box. The only problem with this is that the cats could also be disturbed by it unless you spend a small fortune on one specific to Herons. Also for some strange reasons, new born babies and toddlers can also hear it, when its sold exclusively as being inaudible to the human ear.

I would suggest the fence as a back up to the net, for the time being but new fish have a tendency to surface bath for the first few weeks until they realise the potential risks around their home so introducing new fish while the problem is still there would result in making the problem worse.

Finally, depending on the shape and size of the pond, know this. Herons locate fish ponds from the air. They look for light reflecting off the pond surface and home in on it. If you have a pegoda mounted above and around the pond, with a climber going up it, then the light levels are reflected off this first, meaning sunlight can get to the fish from above, but the reflection can not be passed back upwards into the sky for the heron to see. Even if one is actively using the pond now, it will still use the reflection to locate your pond from the 30 or so in its feeding zone.

I know I said finally before, but just thought of something else. If you have £500 value koi in your garden pond, consider if a heron really is using your pond as a feeding site. It would leave large three inch, three toed prints in loose soil and wet ones around the pond sides if it was. If you get up at dawn and don't witness it, then look for these signs. It could be that a person has realised your fish have value and is stealing your fish under the cover of darkness. Large koi can be quickly and silently removed from a pond with an offer of food and a quick flick of a landing net.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll bear the net/fence stuff in mind if there is any more trouble.

I'm affraid finding footprints in never going to happen as my pond is built into wooden decking im my back garden.

As I said, this is the first time in 3 and a half years I been hit. There are a few likely reasons for this.

1. I have 4 cats. Normally my gardern is 100% bird free for obvious reasons. If it were a Heron it had perfect timing while they were all asleep or else where which is very uncommon, normally at least one of them is about somewhere and they never miss chasing birds out the back gardern.

2. I live 5 mintues (even less as a bird flys) away from a large in land lake which attracts most of the fish eating birds to it, and my tiny (by comparrison) pond goes unnoticed due to the dominace of the lake.


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

In most cases cats are no real threat to a heron which could easily stand its ground to them as long as it saw them coming first, which is most cases it will. I'v seen cats with horrific stab injuries inflicted from Heron attacks. Also Herons can and often do eat eels, frogs, toads, mice, rats and have even been reported to eat Mink in unusual circumstances so a cat although unlikely to be eaten could still easily be injured or killed by one.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

FeralWild said:


> In most cases cats are no real threat to a heron which could easily stand its ground to them as long as it saw them coming first, which is most cases it will. I'v seen cats with horrific stab injuries inflicted from Heron attacks. Also Herons can and often do eat eels, frogs, toads, mice, rats and have even been reported to eat Mink in unusual circumstances so a cat although unlikely to be eaten could still easily be injured or killed by one.


Maybe, but I recon 99 times of a 100 a Heron would simply fly away if a great big Ginger Tom cat came bounding towards it. Its simply not worth the effort for it, especially if its a young heron learning to fish.


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

In most cases yes, but there are acceptions as I mentioned. Best thing to do for now is wait and see if you can spot the heron as it comes into feed at dawn or dusk. If you shoo it away it may also take the hint


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

+1 on the fishing wire fence method. I have always recommended this to customers with problem herons who do not want to have a net over the pond. It really does work and IMO can work as well if not better than a net depending on how the net is fitted. The electric fences obviously work great as well but for value for money the fishing wire method beats both the electric fence and netting lol.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

The fishing net fence works, be careful with nets as the Heron can & will stab at the fish. (talk from experience). 

You then either have injured or dead fish in the pond as he can't get them out of the net.

RSPB site seemed to surgest plastic herons attract the real ones.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Herons are getting more and more cunning, Have had customers video and show me the heronssteping over the elctric fence Iraising a bit wuld have made no difference). Have another customer with 3 buried in his garden, goodjob i dont know his name or address then eh! Because its not like we are really all that lacking?! Its like red kites, they are a bloody pest here and i have seen them tak large live rabbits off the side of the hill! Numerous times!!

----------

Heron Defence 

1- netting the pond
2-1ft and 2ft fence around pond (poss electric)
3-Shiny things, like ld cdson string so they flash asthey spin, herons hate that......

my current fave...

LOTS of people woth smaller ponds want basic fish safety, normally id say a bridge or decking for safety,,,,

But have discovered... .terracotta pots and chimney stacks make fantastic heron disturbers.

Had one customer plagued by herns for years... aparently after pecking at the terracotta pot...the heron had such a cracking headache....


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

The plastic herons are rubbish,,,the other halfs dad has one in his pond at the farm he owns (doesnt have one in the large pond in one the feilds (natural pond been there since befroe he was born apprently) and the heron doesnt bother with the natural pond but attacks or tries getting a little friendly with mr/s plastic heron!! now i dont know if he thinks shes playing hard to get as he keeps coming back or he doesnt trust going for natural pond due to the cows in the feild!!!. However he was scared away for a while due to the sound of gunfire i believe from the local shoot syndicate.

Sorry cant help more then plastic heron is crap....cows seem to work and or alot of shotguns going off during shoot season.


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

akuma 天;8423120 said:


> The net is about 6 inches off the top of the water, and that is as best I can do with the design of the gardern. But if Herons start stabbing my £500+ Koi, they'll be high powered air rifles, protection or no protection. They've got to catch me first!


Unless someone reading works in wildlife protection :whistling2:



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

airsoft gun? not as high powered as air rifles- so not going to cause damage but might still frighten it away? although i suppose if a shot landed on the wing it might break it. i think a chinese-style pagoda would look nice, although if you grow things on it the leaves dropping in could cause a problem. maybe lroof with astro-turf so it looks like grass from above? :lol2: the shade would help stop the pond from getting algae-fied too!


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a gardening contract for the owner of a large car dealership. Quite often I would arrive at his house & see him shooting herons - he even asked if I wanted to join him a few times which I refused.
He had cats, net over his pond & an electric fence. None of it worked. We erected an 8ft wire mesh fence around around his pond (with a wire mesh gate) & created a net across the top made with tinsel. Herons couldnt land or take off inside the fence, job done.

We also had a contract with a well known charities head office who has a large pond right outside the main door. Their pond is 6ft deep all round so herons wernt the problem when fish went missing. The security cameras caught people ramming the main gate & stealing the fish. The police were viewing the tape in reception when the cleaner saw it & said "I know them. They'r gypsys."
The police closed their notepads saying they'll never catch them even with the video evidance & went back to the station.
The gates were strengthened so the gypsys cut through the fence. Theres iron railings there now & at last the fish are safe.
I would like to remind you, this place is a charity yet they wasted all that money digging a pond, filling it with fish & then protecting them......


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

caribe said:


> Heron ornaments dont work.
> 
> We used to loose thousands a year at work in the big pond vats as customers kept lifting the tarp we were using and leaving it off and they were "in there like like swim wear"
> 
> ...


so you would shoot a beautiful bird thats only doin whats natural ? its humans that need shooting destroying there natural habitat :devil:


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Since the net has been up there have been no issues, and no apperent sign that any bird or person has tried to interfer either.

Again, I think it was a one off a heron found the pond, and there were no cats in the garden. Again, I don't think a cat could take a Heron, but it could and probably would scare it into not bothering to try and flying off to find an easier meal.

I live with a few seconds flight time (for a Heron) from a massive lake which will no doubt attract there attention on a much larger scale.

I have replaced the missing fish too. And the expensive ones remain safe, TBH the really expensvie ones are far too big for a Heron to eat anyway.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Your opinion of what needs shooting amuses me.

Us humans destroy everything.....its true, it is life and it will never change, that being said, going back to natural habits.....in the wild, a dog would sh*t anywhere it wants, yet if it did it in your house 10 times a day would you punish it? Afterall, it is only going about its natural business.

I havent read this thread only last 2-3 posts. That being said, I assume that this is going down the lines of herons stealing my pond fishies.

Again, regarding natueral habits and habitats.....i am sure these ponds werent there before these people construct them. I also believe that they are constructed for a purpose (which in such a case is to keep ornamental fish in). At what point was such a pond ever a herons natural habitat for us to come and destroy?

I will say now, as i am too lazy to reads the whole thread, that if we are talking about natural ponds that have not been hand made for purpose then i apologise wholely for barking up the wrong tree.

Having a bad one at work so figured i'd come and let it off here  peace out lovely fishy peoples


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

bollocklegs said:


> so you would shoot a beautiful bird thats only doin whats natural ? its humans that need shooting destroying there natural habitat :devil:


Also many animals can and do fight to the death over territory. Should we complain about them? Is it neccessary to kill a rival, can they not all just live in peace?

Humans, although more self aware than animals are part of this world, therefore anything we do is "natural" by defintion.

So by shooting a Heron that is taking your things, is this anymore natural or not than two cats fighting over a backyard at 2 in the morning????


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Frase said:


> Your opinion of what needs shooting amuses me.
> 
> Us humans destroy everything.....its true, it is life and it will never change, that being said, going back to natural habits.....in the wild, a dog would sh*t anywhere it wants, yet if it did it in your house 10 times a day would you punish it? Afterall, it is only going about its natural business.
> 
> ...


:lol2: Not even going to point out the faults in that post. 

But you should protect your fish in every way possible ofcourse, if you have problems with herons there is always a non-lethal solution if you turn to shooting herons well thanks for :censor:ing up british wildlife for the rest of us.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

akuma 天;8525482 said:


> Also many animals can and do fight to the death over territory. Should we complain about them? Is it neccessary to kill a rival, can they not all just live in peace?
> 
> Humans, although more self aware than animals are part of this world, therefore anything we do is "natural" by defintion.
> 
> So by shooting a Heron take is taking your things, is this anymore natural or not than two cats fighting over a backyard at 2 in the morning????


are you for real ???? why kill it if you can protect you ickle fish in your ickle pond with netting and so on great mentality kill , kill ,kill


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

also koi are mass produced you can buy them from your local fish place . what about the heron when every dick with a gun and fish kills them u cant go out and buy a heron . it f:censor:s me off people just think its fine to shoot somthin to rectify a problem


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

bollocklegs said:


> also koi are mass produced you can buy them from your local fish place . what about the heron when every dick with a gun and fish kills them u cant go out and buy a heron . it f:censor:s me off people just think its fine to shoot somthin to rectify a problem


To be fair, animals are more guilty of killing each other on a daily basis than humans.

If a human male murders another male, steals his house and kills his baby so he can get the female mate pregnant with his own, he can expect to go to jail forever.

A lion does it, and we pop it on tele and someone wins an award for it.

ALL creatures of earth kill each other on a regular basis for various different reasons, humans are no different.

Also, I think you'll find I said the net was working.


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd like you to point out the faults, they are there for your picking 

All I am saying is that, manmade ponds havent been intended to house herons and so we cannot accuse of destroying their habitat.

That is not to say i agree with shooting anything. I just get frustrated when i see someone spout of natural ways and such, not just in this context, even in general. When people say oh noes dont put that in there or do that as they need to have this like their wild place of origin. If that was the case then we should not keep anything really.

what annoyed me about your comment is that you spout on about it should be the humans shot etc etc......thats a bit of a drastic approach dontcha think? Unless your a 100% naturalist that does nothing possible to make the wildlife or earth suffer that is...in which case...you would not be reading this.

I'm off home now, so might peak on tomorrow depending on how frustated i get....if you wish for a definate continue to this then feel free to PM : victory:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

akuma 天;8525671 said:


> To be fair, animals are more guilty of killing each other on a daily basis than humans.
> 
> .


Yeah maybe, but I dont think they kill each other over fancy fish, unless that fish is for lunch and they are scrapping over food, you was not going to eat your fish was you? If so then it's perfectly fine for you to go take on the heron in unarmed combat, would be ok to eat the heron too, you know keep it natural and dont waste a meal :lol2:


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

akuma 天;8525671 said:


> To be fair, animals are more guilty of killing each other on a daily basis than humans.
> 
> If a human male murders another male, steals his house and kills his baby so he can get the female mate pregnant with his own, he can expect to go to jail forever.
> 
> ...


I would imagine on the whole the human race actually destroys more habitat than any other species, as well as killing other species in greater amount. A cat kills a cat...a company kills an eco system for wood... Species to species killing happens all the time I agree, but we kill our own species and many others on a MUCH bigger scale. Just sayin...


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad the net is working....

on more of a stirring it side tho the natural thing of heron killing fish i agree so you should kill it naturally with a homemade bow and arrow then bbq the little :censor: over an open fire!!! natural stylee!!!!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Frase said:


> Your opinion of what needs shooting amuses me.
> 
> Us humans destroy everything.....its true, it is life and it will never change, that being said, going back to natural habits.....in the wild, a dog would sh*t anywhere it wants, yet if it did it in your house 10 times a day would you punish it? Afterall, it is only going about its natural business.
> 
> ...





akuma 天;8525671 said:


> To be fair, animals are more guilty of killing each other on a daily basis than humans.
> 
> That's not true, humans kill way more animals and other humans on a daily basis than any other species. Even if we didn't we are the most intelligent species on the planet and should maintain it properly. It's in our interest and other species interest.
> If a human male murders another male, steals his house and kills his baby so he can get the female mate pregnant with his own, he can expect to go to jail forever.
> ...


My points in red...


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> My points in red...


well said !: victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

bollocklegs said:


> well said !: victory:


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Got 20 mins whilst the wifey watches corrie.

Interesting points made there. That being said, a dog is a domesticated animal because, as you said we TEACHed it to be so. We didnt make a model of them and pray they were real. At some point they must have been a wild animal....or at least i dont remember the bible saying adam and eve have a german shepard.

As for the whole "teaching" the dog not to crap....shooting a heron in the wing would prolly teach it not to eat in your pond again.....i dont agree with shooting but i also dislike the tasteless comments about shooting humans.....would you say the same if your family member had been shot dead innocently? Ive been fortunate not to do so but such reckless comments could affect folk in ways you would not be aware of.

Also, with regards to recking their wild habitats in natural ponds and streams....you cannot blame Akuma for this and thus feel its right for him to accept his money being eaten by a heron.

Oh....the comment regarding mass production of koi...you may be right, that being said, the money in my bank account is not made in mass production and so you must understand there is an element of anger and upset involved.....dogs, snakes, lizzies, torts all made in mass production but if they are a family pet and they get taken, it upsets. I know ive been gutted when favourite fish have died.

Anywho, i'm gonna go browse the transfer centre for a while. I am glad the net works for u akuma and i am equally glad you started such a debate, gives me something to have a laugh on.

Love Frase


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I know it's a bit drastic but we built a new pond.This one has no perching or wading areas,it's walled with a drop to the water which is deep so offers zero oppurtunity for herons,problem solved.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

frase said:


> got 20 mins whilst the wifey watches corrie.
> 
> Interesting points made there. That being said, a dog is a domesticated animal because, as you said we teached it to be so. We didnt make a model of them and pray they were real. At some point they must have been a wild animal....or at least i dont remember the bible saying adam and eve have a german shepard.
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

ive got a 90 grand aston martin in the drive that gets coverd in sea gull shit and in some patches its pitched the paint work does that give me the right to go blasting sea gull to pieces ?? no it doesnt i should put it in the garage its my own fault.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Frase said:


> Got 20 mins whilst the wifey watches corrie.
> 
> Interesting points made there. That being said, a dog is a domesticated animal because, as you said we TEACHed it to be so. We didnt make a model of them and pray they were real. At some point they must have been a wild animal....or at least i dont remember the bible saying adam and eve have a german shepard.
> 
> ...


Points made again... I think you topped your original post in ignorance by a fair bit too this time, grats...


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

bollocklegs said:


> ive got a 90 grand aston martin in the drive that gets coverd in sea gull shit and in some patches its pitched the paint work does that give me the right to go blasting sea gull to pieces ?? no it doesnt i should put it in the garage its my own fault.


The hire company are gunnaa be maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad :lol2:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> The hire company are gunnaa be maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad :lol2:


oh well its only a lump of metal:2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

bollocklegs said:


> oh well its only a lump of metal:2thumb:


Hahaha a lump of metal I wouldn't mind on my drive :whistling2: I can't wait for Karl Pilkington to post again, this thread is giving me some good laughs :2thumb:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> Hahaha a lump of metal I wouldn't mind on my drive :whistling2: I can't wait for Karl Pilkington to post again, this thread is giving me some good laughs :2thumb:


lmao quality!!: victory:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

we've had terrible trouble along the years with our beloved pond. we've lost thousands of pounds worth of fish from birds and cats. the cats are vicious :censor:'s around here, they break the netting and stuff :/.

it got to the point where we were buying new fish every 6 months because of them. my mum came home one morning from work to find a fox having a good old munch on a baby koi :S

theres like a netting nailed onto the pond now. and all the lillies are out so covering most parts of the pond. so no fatalities in the last year (Y)


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoever keeps doing the red stuff, i never said YOU said people should be shot, but you seem to be backing your pal in anything said. You speak of my ignorance and yet you are backing the arguement of an individual who feels that humans should be shot?

get a grip. I am not ignorant of anything, you know nothing of me. That being said, if you did, you would know that time to time i like to come here and ruffle some egits feathers.

If my cat attacked and killed a cat...id be devastated....that we had a cat...i hate them.....anyway.

With regards to your wolf comment....you didnt give it a sausage, im glad you didnt. that being said, your definition of "teaching" is frankly nothing more than punish when bad and praise when good. So lets take it to the extremes of the heron shooting...keep shootin them and they wont be back mwuahahahahaha

As i have said throughout, I would not condone the shooting of a heron, in the same way i would not condone the shooting of a human with exception to few cases. People who make such silly comments are living bad times if you put the life of a wild animal before that of a human.

And once again, with regards to the we are killing their wild habitats and the like. Can you show me how either of you can make comments against otehrs regarding this? It is the way of life, we abuse the resources we have and you are both using things on a daily basis that are a product of destroying some sort of wildlife habitat.

I'll check in tomorrow to see more red writing and silly comments, until then, sweet dream fish keepers.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

kaaathx said:


> we've had terrible trouble along the years with our beloved pond. we've lost thousands of pounds worth of fish from birds and cats. the cats are vicious :censor:'s around here, they break the netting and stuff :/.
> 
> it got to the point where we were buying new fish every 6 months because of them. my mum came home one morning from work to find a fox having a good old munch on a baby koi :S
> 
> theres like a netting nailed onto the pond now. and all the lillies are out so covering most parts of the pond. so no fatalities in the last year (Y)


Proof if you persevere you don't have to resort to violence :2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Sell th koi to a numpty with too much spare cash buy some gold fish have a beer with the money you make, let the numpty you sold the koi to worry about herons, problem solved :2thumb:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

Frase said:


> Whoever keeps doing the red stuff, i never said YOU said people should be shot, but you seem to be backing your pal in anything said. You speak of my ignorance and yet you are backing the arguement of an individual who feels that humans should be shot?
> 
> get a grip. I am not ignorant of anything, you know nothing of me. That being said, if you did, you would know that time to time i like to come here and ruffle some egits feathers.
> 
> ...


lmao i actually think a bit of wee came out then


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Frase said:


> Whoever keeps doing the red stuff, i never said YOU said people should be shot, but you seem to be backing your pal in anything said. You speak of my ignorance and yet you are backing the arguement of an individual who feels that humans should be shot?
> 
> I'm not backing that part of his argument
> 
> ...


Lol I completely missed that post, Ok let me get to my silly red writing now although most of that didn't make sense and for some wierd reason I read it in a gordan ramsey voice...Odd


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Are sausages a good diet for wolfs? 
I hope so I would kind of like them more knowing they enjoy a good fry up.
Do you think they would like a bacon butty?
Wonder if they like herons, could get a wolf and solve the heron problem, but then do wolfs eat fancy fish?
This thread brings up so many challenging questions :lol2:


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> Are sausages a good diet for wolfs?
> I hope so I would kind of like them more knowing they enjoy a good fry up.
> Do you think they would like a bacon butty?
> Wonder if they like herons, could get a wolf and solve the heron problem, but then do wolfs eat fancy fish?
> This thread brings up so many challenging questions :lol2:


a wolf with a shotgun that should do the job !!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

bollocklegs said:


> a wolf with a shotgun that should do the job !!


Or a kangaroo... 
Skippy Gets Even Scene from Crocodile Dundee Movie (1986) | MOVIECLIPS


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

TheDogMan said:


> Proof if you persevere you don't have to resort to violence :2thumb:


 as much as we wanted the cats to disapear they are cats and will be cats.
foxes aren't looked after by people and aren't fed daily so they hunt, fish are perfect for them.
birds same thing.
so i dont agree with poisening and such. i havn't acually read past the 2nd page of the thread but im guessing theres some banter going on about someone shooting cats or something lol. but theres really strong netting on there now nailed down into the grass and the decor around the pond. and a small gap at the back for our frogs to jump in and out of (Y)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Not read the whole thread, so apologies if this is a repeat.

My grandad just had a fence (about 2ft high) around the pond and that worked a treat against herons as apparently they don't land in water, but prefer to wade in. Just a suggestion.:2thumb:


----------

